
Show HN: Resume web tool maker CurriculumVitae.net - lou_alcala
https://curriculumvitae.net/
======
lou_alcala
Hello HN, CurriculumVitae.net is a tool that facilitates the creation of
resumes, the final result is a beautiful professional resume that you can send
to your contacts or recruiters. Our goal was to create a tool that is easy to
use and above all beautiful. We are still adjusting some things like LinkedIn
integration (import data from LinkedIn), but we will be happy to listen to
your proposals for new features or to correct some bugs. CurriculumVitae is
available in many languages. Without further ado, I hope you enjoy this tool
in the same way that we enjoy creating it. Have a beautiful and productive
day.

------
clusmore
This is a little off-topic, I'm not sure where you're based but I would
absolutely advise against putting your address, nationality, place and date of
birth on a resume. This information is entirely inappropriate for use as
selection criteria of candidates. I haven't created an account to check but I
hope these are optional, if not please consider making them so.

------
fock
Not long ago, one would just download a template for this. But somehow,
there's an inherent advantage in having a webapplication for everything which
I don't get (maybe aggregating CVs smells like money?).

